# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: Yogya Showa Keeping Contest

## irsan

NAMA KEGIATAN
Showa Breeding Yogya Keeping Contest ~ Growth Out

DEFINISI KEGIATAN
Showa Keeping Contest~Growth Out adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Showa yang berasal dari breeder yogya yang disediakan Irsan untuk *dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam partisipan atau dibesarkan bersama di kolam pembesaran Plemburan Yogyakarta* selama periode 4 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri.

Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Showa tosai berukuran 12  19 cm yang disediakan Irsan

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para partisipan

AGENDA
19/08  25/08, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
26/08  30/08, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
31/08  07/09, Pengambilan Ikan (tentatif)
01/09  31/12, Masa kegiatan Showa Keeping Contest~Growth Out
01/01  15/01, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif)

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member.

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon partisipan atau dibesarkan dikolam pembesaran *Plemburan Yogyakarta*, selama periode 4 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 1 September 2009  31 Desember 2009
2. Partisipan bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing  masing koi yang dipilih
3. Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh berpindahtangan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian
4. Selama periode kegiatan partisipan diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya
*5. Bagi rekan yang memilih Keeping Contest, maka segala resiko kematian ditanggung sendiri, sedangkan bagi rekan yang memilih di Growth Out di Kolam pembesaran Plemburan Yogyakarta, apabila terjadi kematian koi maka peserta boleh memilih sisa koi yang tersedia.*
6. Partisipan harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs selama 1 (satu) bulan
*7. Kegiatan ini akan batal dengan sendirinya apabila peserta keeping contest/Growth Out kurang dari 20 Orang, showa-showa ini tetap boleh dibeli oleh peserta yang berminat*


PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung ataupun melalui foto yang diposting di forum (akan ditentukan kemudian sebelum akhir periode kegiatan). Foto yang diposting adalah yang diambil selambat  lambatnya 14 hari sebelum batas akhir kegiatan
2. Juri Kegiatan ini adalah Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3  5 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian dan akan ditentukan 1 Head Judge dari Tim KOI's ini.
3. Koi yang dipilih oleh anggota Tim KOIs akan mendapatkan 1 point untuk setiap anggota tim yang memilih
4. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 400,000 
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 250,000
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 150,000 

Anggota KOIs forum, dealer, atau sponsor lain yang bersedia memberikan donasi berupa ikan, voucher, atau bentuk lainnya akan diumumkan kemudian. Bila hal itu terjadi, maka komposisi pemenang dan hadiah bisa berubah dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk melakukan perubahan tersebut

PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada *hari Rabu, 26 Agusstus 2009, jam 9:00 Waktu Server Koi*
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya dengan menambahkan KC ato GO, *misal Showa 1 KC artinya Showa No. 1 akan di Keeping Contest, Showa 33 GO artinya Showa No. 33 akan di Growth Out*
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 3 September 2009
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening Irsan:
BCA cabang yogyakarta
A/C No. 4564802389 a/n Irsan, Ir
5. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan memilih koi lain dan tidak diperbolehkan mengikuti kegiatan KOIs untuk jangka waktu 1 (satu) bulan terhitung tanggal sanksi ditetapkan

PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian

HARGA Showa ini ditetapkan menjadi :
*A. Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Showa Breeder Yogya ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 500.000 bagi peserta yang memilih Keeping Contest
*
*B. Sedangkan bagi peserta yang memilih koi untuk di Growth Out di Kolam Pembesaran Di Plemburan Yogyakarta harga 1 ekor koi Showa ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp. 750.000,- sudah termasuk pakan import (Sugiyama Growth) dan lokal (CP Koi & San Koi) dengan perbandingan 60%:40%
*
5% hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada rekening KOI-S

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila partisipan berasal dari luar area Jabodetabek.

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang KOIs untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya


*Photo Indukan dari Showa Tosai*

*Ini Gambar Kolam Pembesaran di Plemburan Yogyakarta dengan ukuran 9mx3mx1m sekitar 27ton*














*Ini Photo Showa breeder Yogya..*

Selamat Memilih...

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Wah aku jg suka tuh no 28.
Ayo kita balapan he he he...

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> apa di percepat aja ommm. jadi punya ku udah sah gitu


orang suroboyo emang gak tahu aturan ... baca donk ....
kalo jakarta boleh .... biasa emang suka langgar peraturan   ::  




> wkwkwkwkwkwk
> kalau aku lumrah lah. ********* jadi gak bisa baca


  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

49 kalo sampe hi utsuri ... aku mau om irsan .... di GO aja
gak usah ikut penjurian
kalo hi showa tapi ndak mau heheheehehehe
nanti yang pembelian pompa kemaren dipake buat ini aja yah

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhamakerti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

mrbunta
No 28   KC
No 1    GO
No 12   GO

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Showa 8 KC
Showa 13 KC

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

38 kc

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Daftar pemilik showa adalah 

mrbunta
-Showa 28 Keeping Contest
-Showa 1 Growth Out (dodo)
-Showa 12 Growth Out (dodo)

dickytob
-Showa 13 Keeping Contest

Glenardo
-Showa 25 Growth Out

ronnie
-Showa 8 Keeping Contest
-Showa 14 Keeping Contest

Gom7rait
-Showa 10 Keeping Contest

doks
-Showa 31 Keeping Contest

Bhamakerti
-Showa 27 Keeping Contest

Luki
-Showa 4 Keeping Contest

allicante
-Showa 16 Keeping Contest

tenonx
-Showa 38 Keeping Contest

ekawiyandi
-Showa 49 Keeping Contest

bhana
-Showa 17 Keeping Contest

seloaji
-Showa 19 Keeping Contest

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Daftar pemilik showa adalah 

mrbunta
-Showa 28 Keeping Contest....Lunas Ongkir blum
-Showa 1 Growth Out (dodo)..Lunas Ongkir blum
-Showa 12 Growth Out (dodo).Lunas Ongkir blum

dickytob
-Showa 13 Keeping Contest

Glenardo
-Showa 25 Growth Out..........Lunas Ongkir blum

ronnie
-Showa 8 Keeping Contest
-Showa 14 Keeping Contest

Gom7rait
-Showa 10 Keeping Contest

doks
-Showa 31 Keeping Contest

Bhamakerti
-Showa 27 Keeping Contest

Luki
-Showa 4 Keeping Contest....Lunas Ongkir blum

allicante
-Showa 16 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir Lunas

tenonx
-Showa 38 Keeping Contest

ekawiyandi
-Showa 49 Keeping Contest

bhana
-Showa 17 Keeping Growth Out

seloaji
-Showa 19 Keeping Contest

Sugureta_koi
-Showa 5 Keeping Contest

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

*Photo hasil rekap dari Pemilihan Showa Keeping contest~Growth Out*

Rekan-rekan yang blum memilih, di tunggu partisipasinya   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Asik ...

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by este
> 
> ...


boleh om.. tinggal ikut aja, masih diperbolehkan kok..

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Ini Daftar Peserta Keeping Contest~Growth Out Showa

*mrbunta*
-Showa 28 Keeping Contest....Lunas Ongkir blum
-Showa 1 Growth Out (dodo)..Lunas Ongkir blum
-Showa 12 Growth Out (dodo).Lunas Ongkir blum
*dickytob*
-Showa 13 Keeping Contest
*Glenardo*
-Showa 25 Growth Out..........Lunas Ongkir blum
*ronnie*
-Showa 8 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
-Showa 14 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*Gom7rait*
-Showa 10 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*doks*
-Showa 31 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*Bhamakerti*
-Showa 27 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*Luki*
-Showa 4 Keeping Contest....Lunas Ongkir Lunas
*allicante*
-Showa 16 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir Lunas
*tenonx*
-Showa 38 Keeping Contest
*ekawiyandi*
-Showa 49 Keeping Contest
*bhana*
-Showa 17 Growth Out..Lunas Ongkir blum
*seloaji*
-Showa 19 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*Sugureta_koi*
-Showa 5 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir Lunas
*Ari-radja*
-Showa 30 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir ambil dirumah
*Attar*
-Showa 7 Growth Out..Lunas Ongkir blum
*koh4ku76*
-Showa 3 Keeping Contest..Lunas Ongkir blum

*Jumlah peserta 20 Orang..*

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ikan gak growth omm. stressss. tiap bulan di angkat  
> 
> 
> Oh gitu ya? Maklum newbie Om.....Kalau gitu tak gendhong aja Om Bun, jangan diangkat he he


yang stres itu om gajah, om. gajah suruh ngoyak koi, modar   ::   ::

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

walah, kok bisa om, padahal yang di GO udah lumayan gede lho..

kemarin sempat photo 1 kolam, nanti saya posting lagi ya..

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by Attar
> 
> Wah mantap Om Luki! 
> hmmhh....andai kolam ku  sdh siap...
> 
> BTW, yang lain? Om Bun? Bro Ronnie? Bang Gom dan genk solo lain?
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Good keeping...pakan rahasia?? Wuihh boleh PM? Untuk showa jogja ane GO di plemburan, jadi pakan rahasianya kalau dikasih tau mau ane praktekin buat koi ane di Depok Bang

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tegoehs34

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

> Ikan saya pindah kolam, growth terlalu cepat. takut warna pudar ... akan diberi pakan color food untuk sementara.
> ini potretnya sewaktu saya karantina sebelum pindah kolam.
> Ukuran per 25 Oktober 2009 - 34 cm


mantap..... calon GC neh

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ini lebih parah lagi. seperti kaneko
> 
> 
>    jahattt
> btw kaneko apaan?


kagak neko neko

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

> koq malah nangis tho
> di bikin kayak gitu semua hi nya malah gw interest om
> kalo perlu sak sumi sumi ne
> anggur type
> brintik type


bentar om aku beli spidol anti air dulu ya
2jt masih minat om? :P

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

canggih om irsan keepin nya.....
improve nya bagus....
pake spirulina apa om irsan.....
yg punya saya masih kecil...  ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

bentar lagi dah molai penjurian neeehhhh...2mingguan lagi yaaahhh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> penasaran nih ......   
> 
> kemaren sempet lihat aslinya huehehehehehe
> 
> 
> wahhh... berarti yang saya liat di thread palsu yach     :P  :P


setaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ....... kukirim serokannya hari ini yah hueheheheheheehe

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by dickytob
> 
> ...


WAH... kita cuma lihat landaknya, nggak dapat satenya... Do! Pantes Mas Dicky on fire terus... ha..ha..ha.

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Wah..thanks banget buat update-nya Om Alvin, very useful info buat newbie belajar keeping terlebih lagi saat lihat kondisi ikan Om di bulan Oktober lalu dengan beni yang pecah2..dan sekarang sdh fully recovered..two thombs up!
> Yang lain tolong di update dong...month  belajar lagi dari senior2 nih..


ini pasti ngetik dari BB

BB ga ngerti MO ... jadinya langsung MONTH

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> Ayo Om Irsan di posting showa2 yg GOnya...


rencana minggu2 ini om.. yang keeping kontes segera di upload lho..

di usahakan sebelum tanggal 15 januari 2009 udah bisa di mulai penjurian.. saat ini juri yang udah konfrirm.. adalah:
om datta, om koilvr, om showa (rudishowa) masih kurang 1 lagi nih om.. (model mencari : ON)

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

prasaan kok ukuran showanya dah pada gede2 yah 30up semua....bisa2 showaku paling kecil neh...waduuuwwww  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Mana neh Om Irsan kok yg GO pada blon di posting...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Wow,,,no.8 punya siapa tuuuhhh,,,,???suminya mantaf,,,
Body semok,,

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Terima kasih Om Irsan atas updatenya...bagus-bagus perkembangannya yang di plemburan...  ::  

Mudah-mudahan klo ke Yogya lagi bisa mampir ke Om Irsan...

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> 1 showa lagi yang belum di posting.. om ekawiyandi..di tunggu photo showanya
> 
> 
> kayaknya masih banyak om, om bunta jg blom


iyaaaaaa
aku minggu baru angkat dari kolam.
sekarang aku kasih jamu galian singset. biar singset

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

10 January 2010
Size 30cm

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 10 January 2010
> Size 30cm
> 
> 
> ketok iki editan sotosop, di dis aja


wkwkwkwkwkwk
iku asli yo. nanti tak editno sotoshop biar clink
foto ae pake hape  ::

----------


## bhamakerti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

> sperti udah posting showa yang di keeping dan di growth out..
> proses penjurian akan kita percepat aja ya.. tanggal dan waktu penjurian akan saya konfirmasi dulu sama senior2 kira..


punya ekawiyandi apa sudah terposting????

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

> Originally Posted by ekawiyandi
> 
> selamat siang.....dengan tidak mengurangi rasa hormat saya terhadap rekan-rekan,om irsan dan tim juri acara Showa kc-go dari jogja....setelah saya pertimbangkan dan saya pantau kondisi ikan yang saya pelihara,akhirnya saya memutuskan untuk mundur dari penilaian,....  adapun masalah dikarenakan kendala di keeping saya....semoga permintaan maaf saya bisa dipahami,,terima kasih dan mohon maaf sebesar-besarnya.
> 
> 
> Sangat disayangkan bro, kita2 kan mau melihat juga... jangan2 malah yg terbaik nih...


Betul Om Eka, kasihan dong newbie kayak saya ini kan hadir di forum ini pingin belajar dari teman2, senior2 KOI's....posting saja Oom

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekawiyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak boleh. boleh nya yg pertama
> 
> 
> hahaha   
> mana nih juri yang lain? udh di konfirmasi om irsan?


udah om.. mungkin senin baru penjurian, karna sabtu dan minggu biasanya, pada weekend om...  :: 

sebelum penjurian, mungkin om datta bisa memberikan sedikit masukan dari hasil keeping showa ini om..

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

saya secara pribadi ingin melihat showa2 ini bagaimana perkembangan dikemudian harinya..
oleh karena itu, maka setelah 3 bulan dari penjurian ini, saya akan mengadakan penjurian lagi untuk melihat perkembangan showa2 ini dan tentu ada sedikit bonus buat yang dpt juara 1, juara 2 dan juara 3...

mari kita sama2 belajar.. trima kasih..

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Setuju nih sama Bos Dodo.
Saya juga ingin tau apa sih background pemilihan pemenang (mau belajar nih nubie)
Secara forum ini kan forum kebersamaan, jadi bolehlah dibagi-bagi ilmu terawangnya   ::  

Omong-omong, pemilihan pemenang berdasarkan keadaan ikan sekarang (contoh : sumi paling mature, body paling besar, beni paling deep) atau future valuenya ya ? (contoh : ikan masih tategoi tapi akan jadi bagus di kemudian hari) ?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


Showa no.14 kualitas beni & shiroji bagus. Sumi masih spreading pertanda blon finish. Sumi akan solid jika area skin yg bakal ada suminya, sumi semua muncul, sehingga tidak terlihat totol2/titik2; terutama pada bagian kepala.
Secara keseluruhan pilihan juri2 ini merepresentasikan kualitas sumi, beni serta kiwa yang baik dari showa2 ini. Juga growth yg baik juga terwakili. Jadi sudah cukup fair pilihan itu. 

Special utk no.14, jujur Bun, saat ini tidak cukup kuat utk compete. 
Special utk no.12, perkiraan saya sebelumnya, paling tidak pattern showa ini mendapat point, sayang sumi motoguronya melebar tidak karuan. 
Kesimpulan saya sementara; sumi showa2 jogya ini sangat menarik utk diikuti, mudah diprediksi sehingga menyenangkan utk dipelihara.

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

> hehehehehe
> di ikuti saran om gom aja deh. tunggu 1 th lagi


That's the real koi lover... 
Salute.!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Maaf ya om2... saya baru bisa rekap sekarang.. mohon di koreksi kalo saya salah..

Hasil penjurian dari Para juri adalah sebagai berikut:

Om koilvr      3, 8, 7, 12, 6
Om Showa    3, 7, 8, 13, 12
Om Robby     3, 13, 1, 7, 8
Om Datta      3, 13, 5, 7, 8

Showa No. 3 mendapatkan nilai 4 x 8                         total 32
Showa No. 5 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 3                         total 3
Showa No. 6 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 1                         total 1
Showa No. 7 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 3 + 1 x 5 + 2 x 2     total 12
Showa No. 8 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 5 + 1 x 3 + 2 x 1     total 10
Showa No. 12 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 2 + 1 x 1              total 3
Showa No. 13 mendapatkan nilai 1 x 2 + 2 x 5              total 12

Sehingga yang menjadi juara 1 adalah Showa No. 3
sedangkan untuk showa no. 7 dan showa no.13 jumlah suara adalah sama yaitu 12..

tolong di cek ya om.. kalo udah ato benar.. saya akan meminta juri untuk menentukan juara 2 dan 3

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> 
> ko muka yg sbelah kanan dicoret coret pake spidol om ???   
> 
> 
> Iya nih om ... gemeteran pake mousenya tadi pas edit ...   
> Boong-boong .. gak di edit, ASELI.



hahahaaa......
kolam nya si om bgs nih utk perkembangan sumi .

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> 
> Oom, yg mati itu showa yg mirip sanke kemarin bukan ya?
> 
> 
> kalau yg punya om udah mati waktu sampe sby. buka box udah mati 
> yg ini yg keeping kontes punyaku sendiri yg 30 cm


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

